# Penn Slammer III 5500 $100 Shipped



## RoccoS (May 4, 2014)

Penn Slammer III 5500 put line on it and never used it moved away from the saltwater and no longer need it. Will come with original box and paperwork. Payment through Zelle or Cash App or Venmo goods and services... Shipping included within the lower 48 states... $100..


----------



## surf_lander (Oct 2, 2009)

RoccoS - I’ll take it. Will text shortly…


----------



## 76ers_76 (12 mo ago)

Sent this person money on venmo and they stopped responding. BE AWARE.

Edit: Confirmed scammer. Turns out RoccoS, or Anthony, is an addict using any means to collect some money for his drugs. I hope he uses the $50 he stole from me for some treatment.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

76ers_76 said:


> Sent this person money on venmo and they stopped responding. BE AWARE.
> 
> Edit: Confirmed scammer. Turns out RoccoS, or Anthony, is an addict using any means to collect some money for his drugs. I hope he uses the $50 he stole from me for some treatment.


 Send me any info you have.....I will see about making this right.. I also help run the Hatteras FB boards
and am involved with a few others;; Pass this to the others who've been swindled

2na


----------



## 76ers_76 (12 mo ago)

DaBig2na said:


> Send me any info you have.....I will see about making this right.. I also help run the Hatteras FB boards
> and am involved with a few others;; Pass this to the others who've been swindled
> 
> 2na


Sent you a private message. Thanks!


----------



## The Penguin (12 mo ago)

DaBig2na said:


> Send me any info you have.....I will see about making this right.. I also help run the Hatteras FB boards
> and am involved with a few others;; Pass this to the others who've been swindled
> 
> 2na


Hi I had sent you a message RoccoS had gotten me on Facebook Marketplace


----------



## surf_lander (Oct 2, 2009)

RoccoS. Reel not received 23 days after payment. I hope the Penn Slammer reel arrives at some point, be it today or this decade. Make good on this when things get better. 

That is all.

SL


----------



## fishing 124 (Dec 7, 2021)

drugies are at it again


----------

